# Vote for Tetsu on the 16th please?



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

I changed my entry...... I found a better picture of mine of my tetsu. It's my first time in the contest. Tell me what you think...^_^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't see a pic.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I don't see a pic.


Awwww..  I'm sorry you cant see it. It' seems to be wrking fine for me, even if I logg out. IDK


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

The image appears on my computer and I think that it has a chance in the contest. I like how you did the border. :-D


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Adabell said:


> The image appears on my computer and I think that it has a chance in the contest. I like how you did the border. :-D


Thankyou...^_^ I was playin around with my new camera's software when I did that. I'm glade you like it...^_^


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Voting!


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

nice pic


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I voted for him. Hope he wins!


----------

